# 16x8, 16x7 phonedials on a mk3



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

16x8 in the rear, 16x 7 in the front, with adapters I believe the et will be 3 (20mm adapters, factory et is 23). What tires/sizes can I run without needing to raise the coils? Or at least, where should I start looking as far as sizes and brands? Im thinking 195/40/16 for the rears, no idea about the front yet. Help? 

Car receiving the wheels:









The wheels:


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

Up


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Ayo my man.. I got these 16x7 all round. 

Tires are 175/50r16 yokos $498 shipped from tire rack 


























It on da race land adapters. Wheels are et63 n 20mm adapters. I'm goin for max tuck n low here son.


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

Up for more tires


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

Nothing else?


----------

